# m.v.trevalgan



## mikoflouth (Dec 6, 2014)

any one sail on the above vessel in 1967 on the voyage to china. homeward gargo sugar for greenock scotland


----------



## alfred irina (Apr 25, 2009)

*mv trevalgan*

hi mikoflouth i sailed on the trevalgan from china to townsville and then to glasgow it took a long time!


----------

